# That time of year...



## Teal101 (Oct 28, 2021)

...and not a moment too soon.  Down to just two small packs of cheddar from last year.  Decided to start big this year and hopefully have more on hand later into the year.  Did 32oz blocks of Tillamook Cheddar and Pepperjack, 1lb block of Darigold Sharp White Cheddar aged 6mo, 1lb block of Private Selection Vermont Aged Extra Sharp White Cheddar (12mo), 2lbs of Winco Pepperjack (to see if theres any difference in flavor from Tillamook) and 1lb of Winco Colby Jack.  In my modified Masterbuilt standup with Lumberjack Fruitwood Blend pellets for 2hrs.  Did this almost two weeks ago, tasting this weekend!  Have another pair of 32oz Tillamook blocks to do this weekend with Pecan pellets to see what flavor difference I can achieve.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 28, 2021)

Nice looking load of cheese


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 29, 2021)

looking good,  got to get some going myself,


----------

